# The Road to Santa Cruz : HMB to Davenport



## OURv (May 30, 2016)

All,

In Febuary we traveled south along California’s gorgeous Pacific Coast
Digging the fantastic scenery along the way.

We made a video to share. Check It Out !!
It will be time well wasted.






See You in the Campgrounds !!


----------

